# McC Yenidje Highlander and GLPease Embarcadero



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Not a review but more like an impression.

I smoked these back to back with Balkan Sobranie. BS has a more in your face taste, probably owing to the latakia in the mix. The oriental shines towards the end of a puff. The highlander, as mentioned by Rock Star (thanks for the tabak PKK), is a smooth flavorful smoke. This is a good all day smoke. 

The GLPease Embarcadero is a little dissappointing. They seem a little flat. They remind me of the Fillmore which I had the same impression. I am use to sweet virginia style taste ala McCranies Red Ribbon.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Not a review but more like an impression.
> 
> I smoked these back to back with Balkan Sobranie... The GLPease Embarcadero is a little dissappointing...


Most tobacco can seem a little disappointing after B/Sobranie. Darn it.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Most tobacco can seem a little disappointing after B/Sobranie. Darn it.


hehehe

I am smoking the yenidje highlander again. I didn't realize theres latakia in it. In any case, this is really good stuff. I would compare this to a well balanced cigar.

For those who loved the momoyama, this is a cheaper and more widely available altermative.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Place & Date: My garage. 
Tobacco: Embarcadero
Tobacco Cut: Broken flake (or so I think)
Cut Width: various 
Cut Length: various
Ingredients: Virginia & Oriental (Izmir leaf)

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 4/6
Condition (humidity level): 6/6
Smell: 6/6 
Packing (easy to difficult): 6/6
Lighting (easy to difficult):2/6
Taste: 6/6
Room Note/Aroma: 4/6 Wife said it smells better than most tobaks, but not her favorite so far.
Consistency of taste: 6/6
Combustion:2/6
Humidity during smoke: 6/6
Tongue irritations: 6/6
Throat irritation: 6/6
Satisfaction of smoke: 6/6
After-taste/Finish: 4/6
quality-price rapport: 6/6

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
_x_this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 86

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: I love this tobacco. It wasn't very sweet, but it had the body of a virginia with a certain spice. It wasn't spicy as with a vaper. This was a more subtle, darker spice.


----------

